# Very disappointing results from Gaggia Baby



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

So, I've been dying to make decent espressos at home for some time and finally got a Gaggia baby yesterday. Same model as this:










It's obviously quite old but is in great condition, clearly not had a great deal of use.

I bought some fresh ground coffee from Whitards, really just to practice with as I know I'm going to need a grinder pretty soon. I left it up to the girl who served me to grind it for a machine, so can only assume it's as fine as it should be.

The first couple of coffees were OK-ish, but I know I need to practice so wasn't too bothered. However, it's not getting any better, possible even worse so I'm starting to think it's either the grind, the machine, or both that are as much to blame as my incompetence.

The first thing I notice is that the temperature light can't make its mind up - it's sometimes on, sometimes off with no rhyme or reason. Is this normal? What should I actually be looking for here?

More importantly though, the coffee it pours is just not right. It pours so quickly I've hardly got time to switch it off before it's filled an espresso cup to the brim. I've tried various levels of tamping, amounts of coffee and so on. The only thing I can't obviously change right now is the grind. So there's no crema. The coffee also seems very hot for an espresso. I took this as an issue with the speed it was pouring, but perhaps the temperature light acting up is an indication of something going wrong. Or would a coffee that pours quite quickly be hotter than one that has time to cool as it pours? The coffee tastes like that stuff you make on the stove, which to me indicates the water is too hot. But i could be wrong. Is there anything else other than the grind and tamping that could cause the coffee to pour so quickly?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Your first problem is the grind. Don't assume the 'girl in Whittards' knew how to grind for your particular machine; if it's coming through that fast it's way too course - should be around 25 seconds. As for temperature, the light will go on and off and it is possible the thermostat is faulty (easily replaced) but until you get a grinder you won't know for sure.

Getting the grind right is crucial, and different beans will need different grinds. How much coffee are you using? Standard measures are 7g for a single, 14g for a double (although the tendency now is to go a little above that). It's worth getting a set of inexpensive digital scales to weigh your grinds.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

please have a read through the forum. You WON'T make a decent espresso without your own grinder. Please re read that last statement!

Pre ground coffee is not ground fine enough for your machine. Also you need fresher beans.


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Ah, thank you for that. I do realise Miss Whitards isn't an expert, but I assumed she would've ground enough coffee in her time to at least get it almost right.

I've been experimenting with the coffee amounts.. first few tries were just using the scoop that came with the machine, then I read (on here somewhere) that the basket should be filled to the brim. Either way, the coffee still gushes through.

OK, I guess I have to buy a grinder sooner than I thought!

Thanks again.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

The grind needs to be adjusted depending upon the machine, the beans and their freshness and even environmental factors like the weather. Even using the same beans, I usually need to adjust my grind daily or even more frequently for my machine. Whilst shops such as Wittards have a generic 'Gaggia' grind I believe this is in fact intended for those with pressurised baskets and so will not be appropriate for a machine with unpressurised baskets (if your machine has these). The generic grind setting also does not take into account the type of the bean or environmental factors as mentioned above.

You should be able to correct the issue with your own grinder. Decent burr grinders capable of grinding for espresso can be pricey; you could consider a manual burr grinder like the Porlex which retails around £30.


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks again for the replies. As I said initially, the reason for going to Whitards was to get something to practice with. I certainly don't plan to make that a habit but didn't realise how badly wrong they could get it. Live and learn. I actually saw Whitards recommended on another coffee forum and there isn't really anywhere else close to me to grab something as I was in a hurry to get brewing!

Now, somebody local to me is selling a Krups burr grinder on gumtree.. it's cheap.. should I be wary??


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Having spent a while looking at my first grinder recently, if it's only going to be for espresso I'd recommend an Iberital MC2. New for ~£120 or second hand for less.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Al Kent said:


> Now, somebody local to me is selling a Krups burr grinder on gumtree.. it's cheap.. should I be wary??


The GVX231 (the normal one you see around) is cheap new, I know - I had one! No use at all for espresso without a serious bit of hacking and even then it's very inconsistent. The advice you'll see in a lot of places on this forum should be heeded and that is that you need a good grinder. This advice is very good:



jimbow said:


> You should be able to correct the issue with your own grinder. Decent burr grinders capable of grinding for espresso can be pricey; you could consider a manual burr grinder like the Porlex which retails around £30.


enjoy your experimenting!


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

OK. I'm glad I asked. Forget the Krups. I can't justify the cost of a good grinder right now so maybe I'll get a manual one to tide me over. So, hopefully my final question on this topic.. what should I be looking for in a manual grinder? Any tips on specific models would be a great help!


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry, ignore that last question.. I just found my answer on another thread


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Both Porlex and Hario make good hand grinders. Have a look on the websites for CoffeeHit, HasBean or Square Mile who sell them. The latter two are also two of the best coffee roasters going so you could order some coffee as part of the same order


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Perfect! Thanks for the tip


----------



## Al Kent (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who commented on this thread. I just took delivery of a grinder and some beans from hasbean (I changed the thermostat too just to be safe) and enjoyed a very very nice cup of espresso









Thank you all for the advice!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

thats excellent news


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Brilliant, hope you enjoy it!


----------

